# Silver Lake



## sghoghunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone going to silver lake next week?


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be there a few mornings or evenings.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Me and my brother are gonna be there next tue bout dinner time


----------



## sgahunter (Dec 23, 2012)

me and my son are going wed. we camped at seminole state park last year. where you'll staying?


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 24, 2012)

We gonna be staying at Hales landing


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 25, 2012)

sgahunter said:


> me and my son are going wed. we camped at seminole state park last year. where you'll staying?



At home in my bed. 

Going to go sit in the AM for a couple hours.

Last year I killed all my deer between 10am and 10:45.

Not expecting to see anything from 7-9.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Went scouting and saw a doe at 3:30 and a decent lil 6 pt bout 5:30.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing this morning.  

Saw a buck and a doe on the paved road at 6am.   Saw a fresh track over my tire tracks when leaving.   They were moving, but it might have been before daylight.

We'll try it again in the AM.   Should be cold and the woods should be still.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 26, 2012)

Bogey we saw the same 2 when we came through. I shot a small 8pt at 8:45 this morning


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 27, 2012)

Bogey I drive a white s-10,was that you that we talked to this morning in the f250?


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 27, 2012)

I drive a new white F150.  

Tonight, Had a doe come from behind(east) at 5 and busted me. Then a spike came from the west at 5:30.  I had a 5 yard window to take the shot and did.   Got some meat for the freezer and now I can be picky.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh I got ya. We talked to a guy this morning and his truck had a Fl tag and I figured it was you. My brother got a good 9pt this morning


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Dec 28, 2012)

I live in Bainbridge so I have a Ga tag.

Heard several rifle shots this morning.   I only saw 4 doe's.   Sat until 10am and then the wind picked up.

None of the scrapes in my area have been freshened up since the rain on Tuesday.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 28, 2012)

We haven't saw any doe's


----------

